# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Lineage/Bloodline Tracker

## thercman

For all you guys that are breeding your frogs; how are you tracking their lineage/bloodline? Since I am getting ready to start breeding and acquiring more frogs to breed I can't seem to make a tracker I am satisfied with. I am messing with numbers and pages for MAC. Currently I am trying to make little bubbles and lines connecting them. Doesn't seem to be very smooth going. Does anyone have one they can share? Maybe it will give me some ideas. Thanks!

----------


## John Clare

Greg, are you in TWI?  They have a steward accession system where they keep a central database of bloodlines of frogs (right now it's just dart frogs, but TWI is basically the dart frog society of the US).  I think they have some nice detailed ideas.  I don't have enough and have never bred enough frogs to have to worry too much about who is related to whom.

----------


## thercman

Not yet! I am planning to join on payday!  :Big Grin:  I purchased their magazines recently and have been reading through them. Great stories and info. Very soon I will be starting my BS in environmental biology. My ultimate goal is to do work as a conservation biologist working with frogs and aquatic life. With that said the frogs I breed I want to track diligently. Unfortunately I have four pairs already that I do not believe are F1 but I would at least like all my future darts to be F1 or a direct legal import. Although I am not sure what all is required for that to take place. I have a long way to go on my second career. The fun is just getting started.

Do you know if being a member to TWI allows you to download all their back issues of leaf litter? 

Oh, I purchased the BriBri magazines as well and waiting for them to show up.

----------


## thercman

John,

Well I paid for my TWI membership a day ago and I am just waiting for the conformation and password info so I can log in. I am looking forward to being involve in conservaton projects. As soon as that happens it will give me the opportunity to view their data bases. I am getting excited. I will be retired from my current job in February and will be free to focus on this....  :Big Grin:  

On another note, my wife recieved the BriBri magazines in the mail yesterday. I am looking forward to reading them.

----------

